# Hilfe bei FTP



## RaubEl (9. Feb 2013)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen wie ich auf ein FTP-Server conecte und eine Datei umschreiben kann?
Danke im vorraus.

LG RaubEl


----------



## VfL_Freak (9. Feb 2013)

Moin,

hier mal eine allgemeine Übersicht:
FTP mit Java

Oder google mal nach "Java FTP lib" - da gibt es jede Menge Libraries!
Bspw. ftp4j - a pure Java FTP client library

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## tröööt (9. Feb 2013)

RaubEl hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich auf ein FTP-Server conecte und eine Datei umschreiben kann?
> Danke im vorraus.
> 
> LG RaubEl



UMSCHREIBEN schon mal gar nicht ... FTP dient lediglich dazu ganze daten rauf und runter zu laden ... eine direkte manipulation wie im lokalen filesystem mit einem RandomAccessFile oder einem MemoryMappedFile ist nicht möglich ...

grundsätzlich "verändert" man daten nicht ... auch nicht z.b. mit einem editor ... sondern liest sie aus ... bearbeitet sie im speicher ... und schreibt den kompletten inhalt neu ...

und bei ftp ist das der einzige weg : datei runterladen ... in den lokalen RAM lesen ... dann dort editieren ... wieder in ein file rausschreiben und dies wieder komplett neu auf den server hochladen ...


----------



## RaubEl (9. Feb 2013)

Kann mir vielleicht einen code schreiben?


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Feb 2013)

Dann wird das wohl ein Fall für die Jobbörse...


----------



## RaubEl (9. Feb 2013)

soll ich dort ein thema erstellen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Feb 2013)

Wenn du denkst. Kannst dann zusätzlich auch hier noch den Link zu dem Thema in der Jobbörse hinterlassen.


----------



## RaubEl (9. Feb 2013)

wäre nett.


----------

